# Cheap RO Units



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Im looking to get a cheap ro system and wondered if anyone had any suggestions. Theres 2 in particular ive been looking over, what do you guys think? Ive heard you can interchange the filters for different brands so is it better to go cheaper at first and then get better filters for it later?

(Canadian company based in Ontatio)
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-Stage-100G...liances_US&hash=item4cffc1cae9#ht_8316wt_1163

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/produ...enterprise-economy-space-saver-ro-system.html

Anything for $120 or under would be perfect
Thanks for looking


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm looking also


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> I'm looking also


Im leaning towards the one on ebay, theyre located in Concord apparently. If I buy it il let you know how it is

Also if a mod wouldnt mind moving this to marine equipment they probably know more about this.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

someguy said:


> Im leaning towards the one on ebay, theyre located in Concord apparently. If I buy it il let you know how it is
> 
> Also if a mod wouldnt mind moving this to marine equipment they probably know more about this.


RO units aren't just for salties! Freshwater Shrimps and South American fish need specific parameters.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i got mine from www.aquasafecanada.com

when i bought mine earlier this year, they had an ebay store which they sold their products for a few dollars less than their retail site. i picked up the Home II system for $150 including shipping. replacement filters are very reasonably priced as well. a few people on here use their RO systems and are pleased with it.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

someguy said:


> Im leaning towards the one on ebay, theyre located in Concord apparently. If I buy it il let you know how it is
> 
> Also if a mod wouldnt mind moving this to marine equipment they probably know more about this.


I was there a month or so ago. Good people. They don't have a big show room or anything. If you want to order in person, I suggest you go onto their website find what you want and take note of the product codes and bring them with you. They have a ton of stuff on their site


----------

